# E-bay Buyer Qestions Near Mint Condition



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

More to ponder re: my Cal Ripken ticket I offered on E-bay. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=298539

The buyer noticed "scratches" to the glossy surface of the ticket, and says he would not have bid so much. I asked him how he would like to resolve it, but he has not gotten back to me.

I didn't question his opinion, but I didn't notice said scratches and they may even have occurred when I took it out of the tight plastic ticket holder for the photo. 

If he asks for a reduced price I am willing to do this, but how does e-bay look at it. Do they have a method of lowering the price, and if so can it be reduced lower than the next highest bidders price. At this point I just want to get this thing over.

I am wondering if e-bay would require him to return the ticket to me, and me in turn to sell it to the next highest bidder?

What a mess, but truthfully I am not upset which is amazing because I am borderline obsessive compulsive:bash:

Anybody been through this maze before?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Definition of quality between buyer and seller is one a eBay's larger problems. You noted "near mint" rather than mint. Apparently they consider 'near mint' to be different than you.

1. Agree to accept it back, perhaps paying the buyer's two-way shipping. Then offer it to the next highest bidder.

2. Look at what the next highest bidder bid and then offer it to them - as is - at that price.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Ken.

Good, practical advice.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I noticed in your Ebay description itself, you stated "near excellent" condition. That's a pretty big step from 'mint'. I'd have him read that description again and let him know you never represented as 'mint' anything.

Some collector items have collector guidelines for items; however, for everything else, condition is _purely subjective_. I use this disclaimer on all of my auctions:

_I do the best I can in describing condition of items; however, since condition is subjective, please do not bid if you feel you may be disappointed. We are not a business and there are no refunds, warranties, or gurantees. All sales are final.​_


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I suspect that the buyer is happy with the product but just trying to get a little refund out of you. Do us all a favor and don't make it easy on him.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think I agree...total and full refund, or nothing at all.

I have had a few of the same types on ebay. Both pining for a partial refund. I would have paid return shipping too, with a full refund. Funny that both buyers backed off, and said the item was fine after I made the offer. 

The bad part is you don't know if they are just trying to con a few bucks at your expense, or really unhappy with the item.

I have bought an item or two that was not described to the fullest, and I was disappointed when I recieved the item.

If they paid by credit card, they kind of have you over a barrel. They can have the charges reversed pretty easily, the way I understand it.

Wish I had better advice.

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Rick-

Don't forget that this might not be the end of the world. I once had a firefighter's coat that I bought out of a foreclosed storage unit for $3.

I listed it, and it sold for $19. The guy emailed, and wanted a refund "due to the used condition", even though I hadn't shipped it yet.

I relisted the coat, and a teenager bought it, and never paid for it. 

I relisted it again, and it sold for $33, and the guy emailed saying he lost his job and couldn't pay for it.

I relisted it again, and it sold for $66, plus $14 priority shipping, and was thrilled to recieve the item!

Clove


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Karen

I love your disclaimer! May I use it?

Nevada

Would you advise me to try to get him to accept the item, Or just not to let him whittle down the price?

Clove

I am still waiting to hear back from him- he seems to be a night owl.

Thanks all....


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Another question:

If I agree to allow the buyer to return the ticket will e-bay still charge me the fees, and if not, how would they know?

thanks


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I suspect that the buyer is happy with the product but just trying to get a little refund out of you. Do us all a favor and don't make it easy on him.


I amen that. 
I have had several try and get me to send them "a little back" because they didn't think the item was "exactly" like the description. When I offered return of the item or nothing, no one accepted, and no one left bad feedback.

alan


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

If he returns the item (and I would have it in my hot little hands before doing a PayPal reversal) you can file with eBay to receive back the listing and commission fees. On the site map page go down to the bottom of the middle column. Link there for an item not paid for. Do a cancel a transaction saying the buyer has returned the item. eBay will confirm it with the buyer and then reverse out the transaction from their accounts.

To refund to them more than they paid through PayPal you would have to do a separate SEND MONEY transaction for the return shipping costs to the buyer.

To make a second chance offer it is one link on the eBay sales notice.

A buyer filing on an item not as described is a different process.

You can always be a hard case and risk negative feedback. For example you inform the buyer to again read the item description and note you said it was in "near excellent" condition. Excellent is a grade below near mint, which is itself a grade below mint.

Unfortunately the buyer has the best hand. They can leave neutral or negative feedback for you, but you cannot do so for them. Only option is to respond to their feedback along the lines of "Buyer expected mint when description said near excellent."


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Rick said:


> Another question:
> 
> If I agree to allow the buyer to return the ticket will e-bay still charge me the fees, and if not, how would they know?
> 
> thanks


If the buyer returns the item, go to "my ebay". Drop down the box that says "print shipping label".

You will see "report a problem", or something of that nature.

If you follow that thru, there is an option that will allow you to mark "The buyer was unhappy with this item, and is returning it."

This will generate an email to the buyer, who also needs to respond to it.

Once they do, ebay will refund your FVF, but not the listing fee.

You will also get a refund from paypal if you refund his money. Don't do this until you have the ticket back in your hands.

Hope this helps!

Clove


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all of the advice.

I told him:

At this point I would like you to let me know what you feel the ticket is worth to you. Would you also tell me how you would describe the condition of the ticket?

I do not want to spend anymore time researching on ebay! My position is this: The ticket was described both as near mint in the title, and near excellent in the description. You are a serious collector, and you have detected minute "flaws", and I respect that.

If you want to return the ticket, that is fine with me. No hard feelings.

I think it is worth your winning bid, and I do not think there
are many tickets available in such condition, and can offer it to the next highest bidder.

I realize that I need to include a disclaimer on any listings that I have described the condition to the best of my ability, but I am not a collector.
I will also subject my Orioles / Cuba , and Ripken final game tickets to the scrutiny of my jeweler's loops, for flaws that would otherwise be missed.

Be Well,

Rick


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Rick, certainly; feel free to use my disclaimer.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I got a reply from my buyer today. We'll see how he feels Wednesday night. 

Hi,Rick. I understand your point of view and do not want to waste any more of your time. However, I'm involved with a very important project that I must complete Wednesday morning and at the same time have had to deal with the fact that my father-in-law had to have emergency surgery today. I say all of this because my plate is very full at this moment. Let me get back to you the latest by this Wednesday night to let you know whether I will return this ticket or can convince myself to keep it. Just like you, either way, there will be no hard feelings on my part. Thanks for your understanding and like I said, you will hear from me some time on Wednesday night. Albert.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all of the replies. Alberto left the following message for me. Sounds like he wanted me to stew for a couple of days. 

I appreciate all of the input here!!



Hi, Rick. As promised, I am getting back to you by Wednesday night (oops - 
> it is really about 12:20 am so I guess technically it is Thursday already). 
> I just wanted you to know that I have decided to keep the ticket. I wish 
> it was in a little better condition but maybe some day, I will be able to 
> upgrade it to one in better condition and then sell this one to make up for 
> the cost of the other one. Thanks for being so nice throughout this whole 
> process and for being patient. I hope that we can do business again in the 
> near future and that things will go a little smoother the next time around. 
> Please understand that this does not mean that there is any hard feelings 
> of any type on my part. Once again, thanks for everything and I am glad I 
> was able to send you this business. Take care, Albert.
>d


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

glad it sorted out ok


----------

